# Habilitar macros al abrir un libro automaticamente



## reds (Jul 17, 2002)

me surge otra duda... se puede hacer que al abrir un archivo excel en especial no me muestre el diágolo (Abrir con o sin macros) Habilitar macros... porque quiero poner un menu hecho con un Userform y si no la habilitan las macros no se abre el Userform...

es decir, quisiera abrir el formulario con la acción de macros habilitadas sin mostrar el dialogo.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 17, 2002)

Mhmm, no.  Esto, directamente no se puede hacer.  Las opciones que hay son, por ejemplo, crear un pequeño libro "ejecutable" por decirlo así, que abra automáticamente el otro libro.  Aunque de todas formas al abrir el primero saldría la advertencia.  La otra opción es crear un pequeño .exe con Visual Basic que abra el libro.  Así no se advierte la opción de habilitar macros o no.


----------



## FR (Aug 3, 2002)

En el menú Herramientas, seleccione Macro y haga clic en Seguridad.
Aqui puedes elejir el nivel de Seguridad que prefieras.

Con BAJO logras lo que tu quieres.


Nota:Por lo menos con el Office 2000

Saludos.


----------

